# 500.000 απολύσεις απ' το δημόσιο στην Κούβα



## Costas (Sep 14, 2010)

Από tvxs. Αν αληθεύει, θα στενάξει ο Περισσός! Και απ' το CNN.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 14, 2010)

Αν δημιουργήθηκε και σε άλλους η απορία όπως σ' εμένα, ο πληθυσμός της Κούβας είναι περίπου 11 εκατομμύρια. Δηλαδή οι 500.000 απολυόμενοι είναι περίπου το 5% του πληθυσμού της χώρας. Η επόμενη απορία μου είναι, αλλά δεν βρήκα στοιχεία γι' αυτό, πόσοι συνολικά είναι οι δημόσιοι υπάλληλοι στην Κούβα.


----------



## nickel (Sep 14, 2010)

Από την είδηση στο BBC:

*Cuba to cut one million public sector jobs*

The Cuban labour federation said more than a million workers would lose their jobs - half of them by March next year. 
[...]
Cuba's communist government currently controls almost all aspects of the country's economy and employs about 85% of the official workforce, which is put at 5.1 million people. As many as one-in-five of all workers could lose their jobs.


----------



## SBE (Sep 14, 2010)

Όλοι είναι δημόσιοι υπάλληλοι στην Κούβα, Αλεξάνδρα. Ή μάλλον, η πλειοψηφία, γιατί υπάρχουν και αγρότες που εργάζονται στα δικά τους χωράφια, και φυσικά υπάρχει και η μαύρη οικονομία με δεύτερη και τρίτη δουλειά (ΟΚ, όχι όλοι, οι υψηλόμισθοι δεν έχουν ανάγκη για τέτοια). 
Είχα διαβάσει κάπου ότι αυτό που προσπαθεί να κάνει ο Ραούλ είναι να φορολογήσει το μαύρο χρημα που είναι κάμποσο (για τα δεδομένα της Κούβας, για τα δικά μας μπορεί να είναι χαρτζιλίκι). Η απελευθέρωση της αγοράς έχει αυτό το στόχο- δίνει δηλαδή τη δυνατότητα σ' αυτους που τα έχουν κάτω από το στρώμα να τα ξεπλύνουν και να τους τα πάρει με το καλό. Υποθέτω μετά θα κοιτάξουν να την κάνουν πλυντηριακό παράδεισο 
Νομίζω πρέπει να πάω μια Κούβα το καλοκαίρι, μπας και προλάβω να δω πως είναι πριν γίνει Μονακό, Λουξεμβούργο, Υερσέη.


----------



## nickel (Sep 18, 2010)

Από τα σημερινά Νέα:

«Το κουβανικό μοντέλο δεν λειτουργεί πια ούτε καν για μας», λέει ο Φιντέλ Κάστρο. Η δημοσιοποίηση της δήλωσης προκάλεσε σάλο. Ο 84χρονος ηγέτης της Κούβας παραδεχόταν για πρώτη φορά ότι το καθεστώς που εγκαθίδρυσε απέτυχε! «ΤΑ ΝΕΑ» αναδημοσιεύουν ολόκληρη τη συνέντευξη του κουβανού ηγέτη.

Το πλήρες κείμενο του συγκεκριμένου άρθρου είναι διαθέσιμο μόνο για τους συνδρομητές του TΑ ΝΕΑ Online στο http://digital.tanea.gr​
Μάλλον στα αγγλικά θα τα διαβάσουμε...
http://www.theatlantic.com/internat...-model-doesnt-even-work-for-us-anymore/62602/
http://www.theatlantic.com/international/archive/2010/09/fidel-tries-to-wiggle-out-of-one/62826/


----------



## nevergrown (Sep 19, 2010)

> «Το κουβανικό μοντέλο δεν λειτουργεί πια ούτε καν για μας»



Χαρές που θα κάνει ο Περισσός ...


Επίσης διαβάζουμε :

«Αν ο ίδιος (o Κάστρο) δεν δημιουργήσει αυτό το χώρο, οι ορθόδοξοι κομμουνιστές εντός του κόμματος και η γραφειοκρατία θα αντιδράσουν».

Ο Κάστρο επέκρινε τον Ιρανό Πρόεδρο, Αχμαντινετζάντ για αντισημιτισμό και για άρνηση του Ολοκαυτώματος

http://www.google.gr/#hl=el&q=το+κουβανικό+μοντέλο&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=&fp=ecf2e7cef82973e3


----------



## nickel (Sep 19, 2010)

nevergrown said:


> Χαρές που θα κάνει ο Περισσός ...


Αυτό έγραψε κι ο Κώστας στο πρώτο μήνυμα. Ωστόσο, δεν μπορώ να πω ότι το σχόλιό σου είναι... ως εκ περισσού.


----------



## nevergrown (Sep 19, 2010)

Εμένα το σχόλιό μου είναι και ολίγον ειρωνικό. Του Costa είναι πιο αντικειμενικό. Θα στενάξει *λέει *... (με έμφαση) 



Μπορεί να διαβάσει κανείς και άλλα mea culpa :
http://www.google.gr/#hl=el&q=κάστρο+ομοφυλόφιλοι&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=&fp=ecf2e7cef82973e3


Μπορεί αυτά να τα διαβάζουν στον Περισσό απολαμβάνοντας πούρα Αβάνας και κάποιες αξέχαστες cuban κοκορομαχίες ή σκυλομαχίες στο youtube. 




Φρομ νάου ον, τα λόγια περισσεύουν.


----------



## rogne (Sep 19, 2010)

Ελαφρώς άσχετο, αλλά μιας και λέμε για δημόσιο, ας πούμε και για το ημέτερο: από τον σημερινό "Ιό" της _Ελευθεροτυπίας_.

Καλή Κυριακή


----------



## nevergrown (Sep 20, 2010)

To πρόβλημα είναι βέβαια ότι εκτός των δημοσίων υπαλλήλων υπάρχουν κι άλλοι τόσοι που *αναλαμβάνουν εργολαβίες, έχουν παρε-δώσε και πληρώνονται από το δημόσιο*. Ειδικά στην Ελλάδα των πελατειακών σχέσεων καλό είναι να μη το ξεχνάμε. Και όταν ακούμε και το πόσο πληρώνονται για κάποιες εργολαβίες!!!
Καλό είναι να σχεφτόμαστε επίσης ότι 10 εκατομμύρια δεν είναι ο ενεργός πληθυσμός της χώρας.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 20, 2010)

Ανάλυση που εξηγεί το γιατί έγιναν κατά τη συγκεκριμένη συγκυρία οι απολύσεις στην Κούβα: http://ouranitsa.blogspot.com/2010/09/blog-post_4844.html.

Κατάλογος των συναφών πολιτικών αναλύσεων: http://ouranitsa.blogspot.com/search/label/%CE%A0%CE%BF%CE%BB%CE%B9%CF%84%CE%B9%CE%BA%CE%B7%20%CE%91%CF%83%CF%84%CF%81%CE%BF%CE%BB%CE%BF%CE%B3%CE%B9%CE%B1.


----------



## nickel (Sep 20, 2010)

Παρεμπ, εκείνο το _*διελαύνουσα*_ αντί για _διερχόμενη_ είναι κάτι που κολλάει μαζί με το ψώνιο της αστρολογίας; Και σου μένει σε ολόκληρη τη ζωή ή μπορείς να κάνεις κάτι με χάπια;


----------



## nevergrown (Sep 20, 2010)

Zazula said:


> Ανάλυση που εξηγεί το γιατί έγιναν κατά τη συγκεκριμένη συγκυρία οι απολύσεις στην Κούβα: http://ouranitsa.blogspot.com/2010/09/blog-post_4844.html.
> 
> Κατάλογος των συναφών πολιτικών αναλύσεων: http://ouranitsa.blogspot.com/search/label/%CE%A0%CE%BF%CE%BB%CE%B9%CF%84%CE%B9%CE%BA%CE%B7%20%CE%91%CF%83%CF%84%CF%81%CE%BF%CE%BB%CE%BF%CE%B3%CE%B9%CE%B1.



αχαχαχαχαχ  Τέλειο! Congrats! 

Προσοχή! Διελαύνουν αστρολόγοι, καφετζούδες και ... ταρώ!


----------

